# Lighthouse Apartments: East Wall, Dublin



## Unregistered (4 May 2005)

Is anyone is familiar with the Lighthouse apartment scheme in East wall.

do you think it is a good investment(2 bed, ground floor, 700 Sq Ft, 310,000 euro).
It is V.near EastPoint Office park and reasonably close to town.

I want to buy it to live there but wonder if its a solid investment or should I buy an old house in Eats Wall? I'm worried about all the apartments which will be built in the Docklands in the next few years.

Any info about the place or the builders is welcome.


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

*Re: Lighthouse Apartments*

Hello

They are being built by Collen Construction I think, they had the planning permission on the site to develope office space previously (possibly still do), but did not proceed due to slowdown in the office space market, as far as I know.

Are there any tax breaks with them ?

Assuming the answer is not, then I'd not be overly attracted to them myself.  While the location is convenient to town etc, I think you may be able to acquire a house in the East Wall for similar money ... offering you more peace than a ground floor apartment, possibly more space & perhaps more solid internal walls etc.  Also, potential for a small garden.

Lots of apartments due to go up in the Docklands over the next couple of years will mean you've a lot of competition if you ever want to rent it out, also can't say I'd expect the apartment to rise at the same rate as a house, in value ... although never say never 

As a rule of thumb, if I were looking at an apartment I'd also be looking at one above Ground Floor - less noice, disturbance, higher security etc.


----------



## candyman (5 May 2005)

*Re: Lighthouse Apartments*



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> Is anyone is familiar with the Lighthouse apartment scheme in East wall.
> 
> do you think it is a good investment(2 bed, ground floor, 700 Sq Ft, 310,000 euro).



Is it phase 1 or 2 you are talking about here?

On site there will be 2 apt blocks (lighthouse 1 + 2) and in a year or twos time an office complex i believe. They are better priced than the ringsend apts albeit not as close to the liffey views etc...

good discussion on east wall/lighthouse apts here


----------



## Unregistered (6 May 2005)

*Re: Lighthouse Apartments*

Thanks for the responses. Alot of good advise and information there.
Since I'm a first time buyer and new to  all this I think I need to really think all this through. That area is what would really suit me though. OR perhaps those apartments that just sold out in Griffith Ave. Now they would have a great buy. I'm sure the right opportunity is near by though.


----------

